# Chapter 11 of the IBC



## Msradell (Mar 20, 2012)

I've read that a few states have replaced chapter 11 with a direct reference to the ADA accessibility requirements.  How many states have done this and are they do it, just delete the chapter and insert a notation or do they actually put the entire it contents of the relevant ADA documents directly into their state regulations?  It seems like doing this solves a lot of problems because it actually makes conformance to the ADA part of all inspections.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 20, 2012)

I will check on our end, but I believe it is the same as before, where the State kept Chapter 11 in while adopting the 2010 ADASAD, using the most restrictive.


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 20, 2012)

Texas, California, Florida and Illinois have had their own accessibility requirements for years.  Just recently, Florida and Texas have adopted the 2010 ADA as state law with very few modifications from the federal law.  California is in the process of updating theirs.  Mark Handler would be a good one to ask on the status of the CA accessibility provisions.

I'm not sure the status of the Illinois accessibility code.

Kansas has adopted ADA at the state level so the local jurisdiction must also enforce ADA as well as the adopted building code with the A117.1 provisions.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 20, 2012)

In order for a local (or state) accessibility code to be certified by the DOJ, it must basically mirror ADAAG.

  That's what Florida's does.

  It looks pretty much just like ADAAG with a few extra restrictions.

  I don't think ANSI a117.1 will ever be certified because it does not contain scoping.

  Likewise, it will not be certified in combination with the IBC because the IBC's scoping is so different.


----------

